# "Men in beards"



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

An interesting article appeared on the BBC 6 o'clock news last night about future tourism in Egypt. Whilst this has been covered before I thought I should include it in this forum.

BBC News - Could Islamists change the face of Egypt tourism?

It does paint a gloomy picture for the industry especially in the south of the Country.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just watched it, every interesting but of course us that live here are not surprised by the content.

I am totally against corporal punishment of any kind as IMO it does not wor nor does the threat , quite simply if cutting off the hand of thief worked then why is chop chop square in Saudi so busy every Friday?

I cannot see Egypt's holiday destinations ever going back to the way they were...


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

Picture the scenario - A group of Scouse girls topless on a beach being chased by the 'religious police' whipping them for indecency!! OK it wouldn't happen because sadly Egyptian resorts won't appeal anymore to the younger generation if they can't drink or sunbathe the way they want.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now when tourists do come.. they cannot buy alcohol.. further lose of revenue.
Yes this is an Islamic country but it also produces alcoholic beverages.. are the people who work in the breweries going to be out of a job soon?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now when tourists do come.. they cannot buy alcohol.. further lose of revenue.


Where did you get that from, other than speculation about how this country will be run. There are no laws preventing sale of alcohol at this time, and I truly doubt there ever will be. 

As for the topless sunbathing comment from crewmeal.... I find it repulsive! Seriously, who the heck wants to see dangling bits! It's not allowed in my country, aside from a very few adult only private beaches, so Egypt is certainly not alone in not wanting this type of display at beaches or pools.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Where did you get that from, other than speculation about how this country will be run. There are no laws preventing sale of alcohol at this time, and I truly doubt there ever will be.
> 
> As for the topless sunbathing comment from crewmeal.... I find it repulsive! Seriously, who the heck wants to see dangling bits! It's not allowed in my country, aside from a very few adult only private beaches, so Egypt is certainly not alone in not wanting this type of display at beaches or pools.




If you watch the video clip it shows you that despite alcohol being on the menu the customer as refused as the establishment is too scared to sell alcohol.

I personally do not want to see anyone flaunting their bodies.. one piece costumes are fine.


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

> Where did you get that from, other than speculation about how this country will be run. There are no laws preventing sale of alcohol at this time, and I truly doubt there ever will be.


If you see the report you will find that when the reporter asked for a beer from the menu the waiter refused because of 'men in beards'



> As for the topless sunbathing comment from crewmeal.... I find it repulsive!


I was being facetious, especially as I'm a great fan of ITV's Benidorm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you watch the video clip it shows you that despite alcohol being on the menu the customer as refused as the establishment is too scared to sell alcohol.
> 
> I personally do not want to see anyone flaunting their bodies.. one piece costumes are fine.




From January 1st you can no longer buy alcohol at Americana outlets.. TGI Fridays, Gran Cafe, Fishmarket..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Growing pains. Duty free went through the same thing. It was soon reversed. Once Americana's stock value starts to drop, I will bet a seafood dinner, they reverse this new policy. It sure isn't looking to rosy for them right now 

.:: Americana Group ::.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Growing pains. Duty free went through the same thing. It was soon reversed. Once Americana's stock value starts to drop, I will bet a seafood dinner, they reverse this new policy. It sure isn't looking to rosy for them right now
> 
> .:: Americana Group ::.




duty free was reserved in days.

yes it is speculation but then everything is these days.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you watch the video clip it shows you that despite alcohol being on the menu the customer as refused as the establishment is too scared to sell alcohol.
> 
> I personally do not want to see anyone flaunting their bodies.. one piece costumes are fine.


Personally, I think that's probably the game that the MB, Salafists, and the rest of those folks are gonna play, laws won't forbid alcohols, so the Western governments won't have anything to complain about, but the _good, honorable, religious people of Egypt_ will have the word and will deal with alcohol their own way........


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

There is a lot of overreaction here...The power of supply and demand always dictates. The booze will remain, despite being controlled, the 18 year old bra-less tiny weny bikini girls will still play ball on the beach (controlled/exclusive) and life will go on. In the end economics win, and "arrangements" and "rules" are put in place to accommodate. That happens even in Saudi.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I tend to agree with WDesert.
even in Teheran booze is freely available if you know where to look.
Also plenty of partying behind closed doors.

the problem is the standard if the tourist facilities will not improve here, booze or non booze. You will still have the bath plug missing when you check in your hotel.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sort of on topic....

Yesterday I saw a man with a beard (no mustache, short pants, etc.) standing along side the road waiting for a bus, reading his Qu'ran and quite keeping to himself. What was odd was that his hair was purple.

Yes, purple.

Is this something new? Or just an oddity?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Sort of on topic....
> 
> Yesterday I saw a man with a beard (no mustache, short pants, etc.) standing along side the road waiting for a bus, reading his Qu'ran and quite keeping to himself. What was odd was that his hair was purple.
> 
> ...




Are you down in Sharm?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Sort of on topic....
> 
> Yesterday I saw a man with a beard (no mustache, short pants, etc.) standing along side the road waiting for a bus, reading his Qu'ran and quite keeping to himself. What was odd was that his hair was purple.
> 
> ...


Could be wrong, but I believe it's Henna that went bad.......Probably cause it was applied long time ago.........

The reason I'm saying it's Henna is that I do see MANY of the bearded guys with dark BLACK hair, but light brown beards, so I think it's something to do with Sunnah or something, not 100% sure though.......

Personally I do respect the bearded folks who stand/sit/walk quietly reading Qura'an and minding their own business, they believe in something, and they're trying to do their best to be "good believers" without causing anyone else any harm, and that's something I do respect :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Sort of on topic....
> 
> Yesterday I saw a man with a beard (no mustache, short pants, etc.) standing along side the road waiting for a bus, reading his Qu'ran and quite keeping to himself. What was odd was that his hair was purple.
> 
> ...


lol please tell me you took a picture :clap2:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, it could have been a henna job gone bad. That's a possibility.

And, no, I didn't take a picture. I was more concerned that the taxi I was in was stopped in the middle of a busy street, the driver on the phone, calling to see whether he should turn left or right.


----------

